# Most Nostalgic Game?



## typhoonmoore (Jan 5, 2016)

Most all of us have that one game in particular that we adored growing up, and it brings back memories when you play it again or just think of it. What are yours?

Mine is Klonoa 2: Lunatea's Veil for the PS2. I grew up playing that game like crazy, probably when I was around 4 to 5. I can't even listen to the games soundtrack without getting nearly emotional, its just too much memories at once ahaha. I haven't played it since I was back in elementary school, since the game is extremely scratched and ruined, and I've been looking for years for another copy. Not to mention my PS2 hasn't been working either ;o;


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 5, 2016)

Probably Animal Crossing: Wild World, because I played that for the majority of my early childhood.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 5, 2016)

Animal Crossing: City Folk is definitely my pick because it was my first Animal Crossing game and I loved it and I remember I got it when I was really young and couldn't spell so I just made my town name random letters, good ol' frrty


----------



## Emizel (Jan 5, 2016)

I have more than one: Pok?mon MD explorers of time, Harvest Moon DS, AC WW, Viva Pinata, the legend of Spyro dawn of the dragon and Sly Cooper for ps2


----------



## seliph (Jan 5, 2016)

Spyro, Crash Bandicoot, some LOZ/Pokemon games


----------



## boujee (Jan 5, 2016)

Mario party 8


----------



## TarzanGirl (Jan 5, 2016)

Crash Bandicoot Warped and Twisted Metal.


----------



## epona (Jan 5, 2016)

crash bandicoot, the sims 2 (the sims 1 was more in my childhood but sims 2 is what really got me into the sims so like i dunno i was like 8 or 9 when it came out though), animal crossing population growing, super mario 64


----------



## demoness (Jan 5, 2016)

typhoonmoore said:


> Mine is Klonoa 2: Lunatea's Veil for the PS2.



i love klonoa! especially 2, though i played it when i was 10 or 11 around when it came out, and i only used a wii once to play the remake of the first one.  it's super cute; i'd def include that.

though I have a couple:

kirby's dreamland 3
banjo kazooie and tooie, yoshi's story, vigilante 8 
crash 2 and the spyro series 
tomba!, MediEvil, Pacman World, xmen vs street fighter, ape escape, armored core
ratchet and clank, jak and daxter, ffx
i'd even include bioshock and infamous now since i'm going on 23 and being 16 and 18 feels pretty far away increasingly

there's many more but, gotta limit myself.


----------



## Cory (Jan 5, 2016)

Mario Party 6 and 7 
I really liked those games


----------



## Javocado (Jan 5, 2016)

This game is the ultimate piece of nostalgia for me.
Every time I hear this jingle, I get rammed by a nostlagia truck.
I love Yoshi so much, man.


----------



## Kapriznyy (Jan 5, 2016)

Where do I even begin...

Super Mario World for the SNES (I guess it's been remade or revamped or something? I remember hearing something like that a while ago, but never looked into it - nothing can beat the original in terms of nostalgia value though)

Final Fantasy VII and VIII, maybe IX to an extent, for the PSX. I feel like I should add the first RPG Maker to this list but I remember it giving me a headache after a while, so maybe not the best candidate, haha

The original Gamecube Animal Crossing game almost goes without saying. Same for The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time

Some of the games from the early PS2 era (can it be considered an era?) take me back as well.

At the end of the day though, the most nostalgia-inducing games would probably have to be those educational PC games whose names I can't even remember anymore. I've tried hunting them down but apart from Reader Rabbit and stuff I can't come up with anything.


----------



## PrincessAurora (Jan 5, 2016)

For me, probably a few. I would say GC Animal Crossing is one of my biggest nostalgic games. Another is Sonic Adventures 2 Battle (ohhhh, the amount of time I spent in that Chao Garden). Yet another is Tales of Symphonia. I clocked so many hours on that game, considering one playthrough was nearly 80 hours. SUCH A GOOD GAME. Lots more but those come to mind immediately.


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 5, 2016)

There's only one that comes to mind: Pokemon DPPt.

Like, for some reason, I love Sinnoh and Gen IV so much, it makes me feel so nostalgic. The Pokemon, the atmosphere, the towns, the people, the soundtrack-- everything. DPPt wasn't my first Pokemon game, which makes it so odd why I love it so much. Anyway, yeah. My heart jumps for joy whenever I think about Sinnoh omg, there's no other game that I love more than this. It's my definition of "Home, Sweet Home."

By the way, if you need me, look for me in Route 209.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jan 5, 2016)

Pokemon Pearl/Diamond/Platinum

The twinleaf town soundtrack is literally my childhood:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5j2DU8b6rgU


----------



## Joy (Jan 6, 2016)

Crash Bandicoot and Spyro
The Sims
Thrillville


----------



## Squidward (Jan 6, 2016)

Aion, it's not really old but it's really nostalgic.


----------



## Ruto (Jan 6, 2016)

Mario party 1, 2, and 3. I remember having to fight on the character selection screen to get peach first


----------



## Squidward (Jan 6, 2016)

Swiftstream said:


> Pokemon Pearl/Diamond/Platinum
> 
> The twinleaf town soundtrack is literally my childhood:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5j2DU8b6rgU



Pokemon Peal is indeed very nostalgic for me because in time of playing it my only duty was going to elementary school and doing nothing there...


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 6, 2016)

Banjo Kazooie
Chicken Little
Super Mario 64
Ice Age 2
Diddy Kong Racing
SpongeBob Movie Game


and more that I'm forgetting

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and club penguin duh


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 6, 2016)

Animal Crossing: Population Growing<3


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 9, 2016)

The first Super Mario Bros. and The Legend of Zelda.


----------



## Megan. (Jan 9, 2016)

Maple Story. I played it during my teen years and I keep going back to it even now in my early twenties.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 11, 2016)

Spyro, Crash Bandicoot, and Frogger. >.< So many bad graphics so little time... the og PS was our system and we loved that biotch till she died.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2016)

oh yes ps1 how i miss you.. yes the spyro games, esp. year of the dragon. i want it meow.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jan 11, 2016)

Kirby's Dreamland
Super Mario Bros 1-3 and World
Final Fantasy VI


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 11, 2016)

Toontown Rewritten... (dont judge) whenever i hear the theme song it just makes me smile and makes me think of my old character in Toontown Online but i only remember my person's pet, her colors, and her name


----------



## Cinn_mon (Jan 15, 2016)

Animal Crossing. The gamecube one was my childhood
along with sonic adventure 2 battle and Zelda Wind Waker


----------



## kassie (Jan 15, 2016)

super mario world and sonic the hedgehog. i used to play them with my mom all the time~


----------

